# What size fogger do you use for your chiller?



## BugFreak (Oct 30, 2011)

I was playing around with my fogger/chiller setup and noticed a difference between how my 700w works in one of my chillers versus my 1100w fogger. One of my chillers is a hacked up ice chest and the other is a homemade about the size of one of those blue cube coolers. Anyways..I got wondering what size most people use for their chillers and what size chiller it works best with so please let me know. Please post an approximate size or desciption of your chiller with your fogger size.

400w
700w
1100w
1200+

Remember to post your chiller size too please. Thanks!


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

In my case it's 3 1100w foggers running through 55 gallon drum vortex chillers. It takes a lot of ice (80lbs. per drum) but i am fogging a rather large outdoor area.


----------



## TommyRox (Oct 17, 2013)

Chauvet Hurricane 1800 Flex


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

My ice chest chiller works best with my 700w fogger. But I have moved away from chillers and use a 1000w fogger with 30 ft of perforated drainage pipe . I just got a 1300w not sure how I will use it yet thinking of seeing how it works with a chiller and using it to make a waterfall of fog off the porch.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I use a 1300w and a Coleman extreme cooler chiller which I think is 160 quarts. I cannot imagine needing more foggers unless you want a small one for a single prop effect like a cauldron. My 1300w over a two hour period really fills up a 1/4 acre front yard with fog.


----------

